

Ask HN: Web 2.0 Expo - worth it? - matt1

Info about September's Web 2.0 Expo in New York can be found here: http://en.oreilly.com/webexny2008/public/content/home<p>I'm impressed by the list of speakers and the topics they'll be discussing, but the price seems steep. For those of you who have been to these expos in the past, what was your impression? Was it money well spent?
======
geuis
I went to the one here in SF earlier this year. My company paid the badge fee.
Honestly, the sessions were way too short. No speaker had time to go into
depth about anything and they were always rushed. Little time to answer
questions. If you can go for free then do it. Don't pay out your own money
though.

